# Vip 622 HDMI question...



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

I am trying to hook up my 622 via hdmi out into my yamaha 863 amp..
then from the amp i am going out hdmi to hdmi/dvi adapter then dvi to TV.
My problem is when i am using my component vid cables i get a picture.
but when i use the hdmi cable i get a black screen....

is there any settings that you need to make in the menu on the 622 to make it work thru the hdmi...
Or am i better to just go component to the tv?
thanks
Krazy...


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey i am setting up my home theater today... can someone even a mod answer my question...
big help it would be thanks...
Krazy....
will post pics of my set up when done...


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

krazy k said:


> Hey i am setting up my home theater today... can someone even a mod answer my question...
> big help it would be thanks...
> Krazy....
> will post pics of my set up when done...


My HDMI stopped working after about a week on both 622's that I have had. The component hookups work fine for me.

I didn't have to do anything to get it to output to the HDMI however. It worked fine. Have you tried the HDMI - DVI straight to the TV (cutting out the amp) to see if it could be a problem with the amp?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sorry, no answer here, but the 863 is on my short list and I also have a TV with DVI input, so I'm hoping it's your 622 :uglyhamme . It could be you have an early 622 with the port already broken (weak design, several long threads on this). I don't recall if there's still an HDMI reset in the menus that you could try.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

krazy k said:


> I am trying to hook up my 622 via hdmi out into my yamaha 863 amp..
> then from the amp i am going out hdmi to hdmi/dvi adapter then dvi to TV.
> My problem is when i am using my component vid cables i get a picture.
> but when i use the hdmi cable i get a black screen....
> ...


That is almost my exact setup. The only difference is that I have an Onkyo 705 AV receiver. Both my 622s and my HDDVD player work fine this way.

I also have one of the 622s going component to the TV and believe the picture is slightly better component. Running out of inputs or would do the other component too.

Your best bet to prove if it broken HDMI connectors on your 622 or something else is to hook up something different that has an HDMI output and see if it successfully passed through your Yamaha to your TV.

Since all outputs are active on the 622, there should be no internal setting to change from what I can tell. You might find the sequence of how you turn things on could make a difference in the handshake between the 622 and the TV. Mine is a Samsung DLP TV and it never fails the handshake.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Grandude said:


> That is almost my exact setup. The only difference is that I have an Onkyo 705 AV receiver. Both my 622s and my HDDVD player work fine this way.
> 
> I also have one of the 622s going component to the TV and believe the picture is slightly better component. Running out of inputs or would do the other component too.
> 
> ...


Okay after messing around. its definitly the 622 hdmi jack...
i put the same cable to my 722 and it instantly worked...

so i ended up putting the 622 on component.....
and turned off the upconversion to hdmi on my 863...( it wont convert the component 1080 to hdmi.......

For all intrested in the yamaha 863 its a sweet clear amp... i upgraded it from a rx-v3200. what a difference.....
Now i just have to set up my harmony One remote.... Fun Fun...


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a known issue with the HDMI ports on the 622. I just had one of mine replaced when the HDMI port went out. Call Dish technical support and they should arrange to replace yours if you want.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

I have also noticed problems with my external hard drive..
its a free agent... pro 750
what happens is it craps out during a transfer or when watching a movie..
says there has been an error on your external hard drive.. then it disconnects.
i unplug it and plug it back and it reappears ...
then the same problem happens again...
I am going to try to hook up the external drive to my 722 and see if i have the same problem.
I did run a test on the drive and it came up okay on my computer....
Krazy...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

krazy k said:


> I have also noticed problems with my external hard drive..
> its a free agent... pro 750
> what happens is it craps out during a transfer or when watching a movie..
> says there has been an error on your external hard drive.. then it disconnects.
> ...


I'll bet the external drive works fine with your 722. Certain versions of ViP622's with firmware release L4.49 render the external hard drive option virtually unusable.
Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Does the HDMI port work when attached directly to your display device?, if so, then the problem is in the links between.

I would remove all intermediate devices and see if it works directly, then add devices one by one and see where the signal stops.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Does the HDMI port work when attached directly to your display device?, if so, then the problem is in the links between.
> 
> I would remove all intermediate devices and see if it works directly, then add devices one by one and see where the signal stops.


That's odd. I've got a 622 from last June and have had no problems with HDMI. Works just fine.

The only problem I had was with the sat signal to the 622 and that turned out to be a loose barrel connector (male to male adapter) between two RG66 cables in the attic. Replaced the loose connector and signal problem went away.

It was a headache trying to trouble shoot the problem. First replaced the 622, then the LNB, and finally after 4 or 5 tech visits, finally got the problem fixed. But it took nearly a month or more to get the problem solved.

Bottom line is when they tell you to check your connections....check your connections. And I found out that for every splice (extension) in your RG66 cable, there's a degradation in your signal strength. So a single direct cable from your dish to your receiver is the best bet. I had no choice, as we have 3 TVs running off the one dish, so there's several splits, if you will, but the less the better.

Anyway, this isn't related to your problem, but for anybody else, this infomation may be of help.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

YA its the Hdmi port on the unit.....
i pluged the external drive in my 722 and works like a charm...
so.
i will wait till the 722 gets replaced next year with a new unit then replace my 622..


----------

